# Android tv box



## RobinBanks16 (Jan 24, 2016)

My android tv box is stuck on the android tv logo. Any solutions?
I tried to reset the box with the toothpick method, didn't work.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to TSF there are some suggestions and ideas here ARM Cortex A9 Android TV box stuck on Android logo | Android Forums
I don't know if your box is the same so do check first.


----------

